# SERRAS FROM VENEZUELA



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

these are serras from venezuela too small to id but can you guess what they are ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Going by the shape of their mouths I would say irritans but I haven't seen many serras that small so it's strictly a guess.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Look like whimples to me


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah they look like whimples to me too

Whimples aren't serras btw but they are pretty cool fish


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

look just like the group of whimples i got rid of.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...as has been said...these are not Serrasalmus.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks indeed like Catoprion mento. 
Would be wonderful though, does anyone of you realize how rare this species is over here in Europe ? And you just got a group of 'm, wondering what you've got !


----------



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

Im just wondering how our exporter in venezuela collected over 1200 of the mentos within 2 days. He tells me they are Rhombeus...... We'll see I guess.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Def not a juvie rhombeus

is that a pic of the fish in venezuala??? Holy crap there's a lot of fish in those tanks


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

jungleboogie said:


> Im just wondering how our exporter in venezuela collected over 1200 of the mentos within 2 days. *He tells me they are Rhombeus...... We'll see I guess.*


yeah, definitely not rhoms... compare your fish to the pic in the link from opefe.com

http://www.opefe.com/images/Wimpel_PirGF.jpg


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Definetly a whimple.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Catoprion mento, wimple piranha.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Those are NICE!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

WIMPLEWIMPLEWIMPLEWIMPLEWIMPLE


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Winkyee said:


> Those are NICE!


agreed.... i wish you guys could ship to the states


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know what I was thinking or seeing lol. Next time I'll take a longer and better look.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> I don't know what I was thinking


I think that alot when i read your replys !


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

good looking wimples


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> > I don't know what I was thinking
> 
> 
> I think that alot when i read your replys !


First time I was wrong and that's only because I was half a sleep, first and last time.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Gotta love excuses and the fact that its never going to happen again ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I bet I could out ID you when it comes to piranhas any day of the week.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i smell a fresh thread with a competition... I got money on Ja sorry...


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

> I bet I could out ID you when it comes to piranhas any day of the week


:laugh: how childish :rasp: bring it on

And i wouldnt feel very confident having As Fan on my side


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> > I bet I could out ID you when it comes to piranhas any day of the week
> 
> 
> :laugh: how childish :rasp: bring it on
> ...


Say what you will but I don't need anybody Ba, but AS I do appreciate the vote of confidence my friend. Hey this is an information forum but we can have fun too right? Ba anytime my friend.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

I was just givin ya sh*t to begin with didnt know you had such tender feelings, i still like you though


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Ba20 said:


> > I bet I could out ID you when it comes to piranhas any day of the week
> 
> 
> :laugh: how childish :rasp: bring it on
> ...


















I got your back too Ba20 just i know Ja has seen more of the fish in person then i have and he has always been spot on in the id forums.
but the fish in the OP do look good regardless of what they are. wimples cough cough.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Ba20 said:


> I was just givin ya sh*t to begin with didnt know you had such tender feelings, i still like you though


Actually I was just messin with you as well tender flake.


----------

